# The Wii Mini has one USB port.



## CobraStr1ke (Dec 4, 2012)

I dont know if this is old news but I saw no mention of it myself. The Wii mini does indeed have one USB port for all of you who were curious. Below is a link to a much closer look at it and a side by side comparison to the original Wii. I will say that I do love the design and it reminds me of a old SNES for some reason mixed with the toploader from NGC like the article states. Will any of you buy one?


http://www.gamefocus.ca/news/18651.html


----------



## WiiUBricker (Dec 4, 2012)

still not hackable.


----------



## CobraStr1ke (Dec 4, 2012)

WiiUBricker said:


> still not hackable.


 

Ya I don't mind I just want one for the look to be honest. As cheesy as that may sound I grew up on Ninty and I like this design for some reason.


----------



## B.alpha (Dec 4, 2012)

WiiUBricker said:


> still not hackable.


 
I'm really curious about this, I know the Wii Mini shouldn't be Internet compatible, but what happens if I connect a ethernet adapter from Nintendo via USB?
Shouldn't it be exploitable via this Letterbomb!?


----------



## notmeanymore (Dec 4, 2012)

*plugs USB SD card reader into Wii Mini*
Amidoinitrite?


----------



## B.alpha (Dec 4, 2012)

B.alpha said:


> I'm really curious about this, I know the Wii Mini shouldn't be Internet compatible, but what happens if I connect a ethernet adapter from Nintendo via USB?
> Shouldn't it be exploitable via this Letterbomb


 
Oh, but I forgot, even then there isn't a way to transfer files to the Wii....


----------



## JoostinOnline (Dec 4, 2012)

B.alpha said:


> I'm really curious about this, I know the Wii Mini shouldn't be Internet compatible, but what happens if I connect a ethernet adapter from Nintendo via USB?
> Shouldn't it be exploitable via this Letterbomb!?


No.  Even if Letterbomb was compatible with LAN adapters, you still need an SD card to put the exploit on.


----------



## DiscostewSM (Dec 4, 2012)

The Wii Mini doesn't look very mini compared to the original Wii. Looks like it's only 90% the size.


----------



## Brian117 (Dec 5, 2012)

Wouldn't something like this work or no?


----------



## lokomelo (Dec 5, 2012)

You need a SD slot to hack it



Brian117 said:


> Wouldn't something like this work or no?


I use one of it on my wii to play with 2 microphones with USB loader. It works poorly, and only in few games.


----------



## Rydian (Dec 5, 2012)

Well wouldn't it be better if it's powered?  An unpowered hub like that is useless in most situations since a single USB port is only rated to give 500mah/5V, and with a device like that it's split between four ports, with four devices that all expect to have the full power...


----------



## BORTZ (Dec 5, 2012)

I know this has been said but the MiniWii is about as appealing as the PSP street was...


----------



## Maxternal (Dec 5, 2012)

B.alpha said:


> I'm really curious about this, I know the Wii Mini shouldn't be Internet compatible, but what happens if I connect a ethernet adapter from Nintendo via USB?
> Shouldn't it be exploitable via this Letterbomb!?


Judging by the proportions I'd GUESS it's still using the same mother board so if you soldered on an SD card adapter MAYBE it'd work ... but with an added SD card adapter there's all kinds of disk exploits you can get working, too. A lot of work, though.

Come to think of it, I wonder what it would say if you went into the settings menu on one of these things and asked it what it's MAC address is. Would the system menu just crash?


----------



## wrettcaughn (Dec 5, 2012)

One USB port is plenty for me.  I could use it to charge my iPod since the games are better on that anyway.


----------



## Sicklyboy (Dec 5, 2012)

Old8oy said:


> One USB port is plenty for me. I could use it to charge my iPod since the games are better on that anyway.


 
If the games on your iPod are so much better, just buy a USB charger for $3 instead of a Wii Mini then...?


----------



## wrettcaughn (Dec 5, 2012)

plasma dragon007 said:


> If the games on your iPod are so much better, just buy a USB charger for $3 instead of a Wii Mini then...?


Terrific idea.  That'll save me about $96.


----------



## gamefan5 (Dec 5, 2012)

Basically, Nintendo has turned it's wii console into a drunk party machine. SWEET!!!! XD


----------



## smile72 (Dec 5, 2012)

I couldn't imagine anyone buying Wii Mini, unless they were a collector of consoles.....


----------



## loco365 (Dec 6, 2012)

1 USB port.

Big fucking whoop. It would have been considerate of them to at least add a SD slot, so if they ever got a WiiU, they could transfer their saves.


----------



## LightyKD (Dec 6, 2012)

Team Fail said:


> 1 USB port.
> 
> Big fucking whoop. It would have been considerate of them to at least add a SD slot, so if they ever got a WiiU, they could transfer their saves.


 

who says that is not possible via usb on wii mini? maybe the system menu has that option


----------



## emigre (Dec 6, 2012)

BortzANATOR said:


> I know this has been said but the MiniWii is about as appealing as the PSP street was...


 
It's like settling for the ugly best friend after missing out on the hot one.


----------



## Maxternal (Dec 6, 2012)

LightyKD said:


> who says that is not possible via usb on wii mini? maybe the system menu has that option


It'd doubtful that they'd rewrite the system menu just for a limited addition last breath Wii model made for one country when the vWii system menu on the Wii U doesn't even have that option.


----------



## mori123 (Dec 6, 2012)

If you can use a SD card Reader copy saves to the system then why would it not be hackable? Use a Disc Exploit with the saves, homebrew channel and then Fat32 HDD so you can store your stuff on it and Viola wii Mini hacked yes?


----------



## Maxternal (Dec 6, 2012)

mori123 said:


> If you can use a SD card Reader copy saves to the system then why would it not be hackable? Use a Disc Exploit with the saves, homebrew channel and then Fat32 HDD so you can store your stuff on it and Viola wii Mini hacked yes?


I thought you COULDN'T use a SD card reader or other USB device to transfer saves to the system, only the one built into the Wii (which the mini doesn't have.)


----------



## mori123 (Dec 6, 2012)

I guess we will see tomorrow but that could be true.


----------



## SickPuppy (Dec 6, 2012)

Maxternal said:


> It'd doubtful that they'd rewrite the system menu just for a limited addition last breath Wii model made for one country when the vWii system menu on the Wii U doesn't even have that option.


 
If nintendo didn't make any changes to the Wii Mini system, then there should be a way to connect to the internet, via usb if there is no wifi. If Nintendo says there is no internet connection then they did make some changes to the system of the Wii Mini.


----------



## Maxternal (Dec 6, 2012)

If they did, I hope they also took out the stupid gamecube section in data management and the gamecube disk in the disk channel.


----------



## Latiken (Dec 6, 2012)

I don't see the point of a mini wii. I thought the Wii was small enough. Unless you want to carry that thing around, I'd say get a Wii.


----------



## SickPuppy (Dec 6, 2012)

They probably did because I just softmodded a new Wii over the weekend, one without the GC controller ports, and there were no GC data management options.


----------



## Maxternal (Dec 6, 2012)

SickPuppy said:


> They probably did because I just softmodded a new Wii over the weekend, one without the GC controller ports, and there were no GC data management options.


Oh, that's interesting. That's news to me. My neighbor's no-GC-port one I fixed the softmod for about a month ago DID have that section ... but he had gotten his Wii a year ago. Do you remember if the System menu version still said 4.3? I'd assume it did if you were still able to mod it with LetterBomb.


----------



## SickPuppy (Dec 6, 2012)

Yea, it was 4.3, but the Wii had just been purchased on black friday (black wii), a week before I did the softmod, the serial number started with a KU. I used the Lego Indy exploit.


----------



## Maxternal (Dec 6, 2012)

SickPuppy said:


> Yea, it was 4.3, but the Wii had just been purchased on black friday (black wii), a week before I did the softmod, the serial number started with a KU. I used the Lego Indy exploit.


Okay, this continues to have my curious. That exploit is one of the ones that still works on vWii in a Wii U and vWii also SAYS it's 4.3. I'm it also doesn't have a GameCube data management section. This actually makes me wonder if the LetterBomb WOULD have worked on it or not (since it doesn't in vWii)

Did you happen to see the disk channel BEFORE putting the disk in? Did it show two disks or one? I'm wondering if Ninty just decided to slap their vWii system menu on the newest Wii consoles all together.

(of course this doesn't mean a Mini Wii would ALSO have the SD card icon removed from the system menu AND the SD card tabs in data management as well ... or even the network setting section from the system settings ... but you never know)


----------



## SickPuppy (Dec 6, 2012)

I haven't heard that  the Lego Indy game save works on the vWii, I'd try it if I had a HBC that is made for the vWii.


----------



## Maxternal (Dec 6, 2012)

SickPuppy said:


> I haven't heard that the Lego Indy game save works on the vWii, I'd try it if I had a HBC that is made for the vWii.


Yeah, they haven't released the HBC installer for it yet. They just use either that or a couple of other disk based ones to run homebrew as a one-time thing. Nothing publicly released that can do anything permanent yet.

Anyway, as interesting as this is .. back on topic .. we'll know more about the Mini Wii's software once someone buys one tomorrow ... if they decide to report back here.


----------



## tronic307 (Dec 7, 2012)

I don't get Nintendo's fixation with producing miniaturized iterations of ancient hardware. There is *more than enough* Nintendo hardware on the market. They need to be developing more games instead, y'know, something they're actually _good_ at.


----------



## Rydian (Dec 7, 2012)

tronic307 said:


> I don't get Nintendo's fixation with producing miniaturized iterations of ancient hardware. There is *more than enough* Nintendo hardware on the market. They need to be developing more games instead, y'know, something they're actually _good_ at.


The majority of games on Nintendo's systems weren't developed by them.

Also if they can produce a cheaper model and sell that, it costs them less, which means more money they can be spending elsewhere.


----------



## mori123 (Dec 7, 2012)

I don't consider myself a Nintendo Fan Boy but then I started counting how much nintendo Product I own... Maybe I am; I have 2 Wiis 1 black 1 red, 1 Deluxe wii U , 1 GBA SP, 1 DS Lite, 1 DSI XL, 1 3ds XL. Now I want to get a Wii Mini... Just cause.... it's cute and small and shit? does this make me a fanboi or a collector addict?  I have 3 PSPS... 1k 2k and 3k.. a ps3 60 gig model hrmmm.. no ps2 but I got a psone.. kicking about..


----------



## Maxternal (Dec 7, 2012)

mori123 said:


> collector addict.


^this.


----------



## mori123 (Dec 7, 2012)

Now the question is do I go buy one and try to hack it now or not p


----------



## Maxternal (Dec 7, 2012)

mori123 said:


> Now the question is do I go buy one and try to hack it now or not p


If you're gonna buy one for the collection anyhow, go ahead. I don't know of any way to hack something like this without an SD card slot.

If you're REALLY set on hacking it the only way would be getting your hands on one of thos tri-winged screwdrivers Ninty uses and opening it up and sending a photo of the Motherboard to DeadlyFoez and see if he thinks it's the same motherboard and possible to solder an SD card reader onto it or install a WODE onto it. Once you do that (or have someone else do it for you.) THEN you might be able to hack it.


----------



## tofast4u (Dec 7, 2012)

Its a good device if you want something portable to take to a friends house, put it in your bag and your ready to go.


----------



## mori123 (Dec 7, 2012)

In my case everyone comes to my House i might just want it for the sake of having it though P


----------



## JoostinOnline (Dec 7, 2012)

tofast4u said:


> Its a good device if you want something portable to take to a friends house, put it in your bag *- along with your power cable, AV cable, sensor bar, controllers, and games -* and your ready to go.


Fixed.


----------



## Deleted-236924 (Dec 7, 2012)

tofast4u said:


> Its a good device if you want something portable to take to a friends house, put it in your bag and your ready to go.


The exact same can be told about the original Wii.


----------



## Maxternal (Dec 7, 2012)

Yeah, they're not THAT much different in size, really.

Now if they had spring loaded retractable cables, THAT would be portable.


----------



## CobraStr1ke (Dec 7, 2012)

Theres a site Eggplante.com that did somewhat of a Wii Mini teardown..... http://www.eggplante.com/2012/12/07/worlds-first-wii-mini-teardown-pictures/


----------



## Maxternal (Dec 7, 2012)

CobraStr1ke said:


> Theres a site Eggplante.com that did somewhat of a Wii Mini teardown..... http://www.eggplante.com/2012/12/07/worlds-first-wii-mini-teardown-pictures/


Talk about wasted space. I guess they DO have a new mother board. Go figure.

I assume that little ribbon in the corner's the drive connector. Anyone with experience thing that's WODE-able?

*EDIT :* The Phillips screws are a nice touch, though.


----------

